# Kondensator



## Olli-Web (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
meine Frage hat zwar nix mit Computer zu tun, aber vielleicht kann mir trotzdem jemand weiterhelfen.
Kennt jemand eine relativ einfache Schaltung, an der der Ent/Ladevorgang eines Kondensators deutlich wird. Bitte mit Schaltplan.
Danke und Gruß
olli


----------



## Georgi (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo Olli,

unter dem ersten link findest Du die Schaltung und unter dem zweiten Erklärungen zum Lade- und Entladevorgang.

http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/grd/0205301.htm
http://www.mathehotline.de/physik4u/hausaufgaben/messages/25/75.html#POST5250

Tip:

wenn Du einen großen Kondensator nimmst und einen großen Widerstand, dann kannst Du den Ladevorgang mit einer Stoppuhr und einem Vielfachmeßinstrument aufnehmen.

Wie es geht siehe zweiten link.


gruß

Georgi


----------

